# Performanceprobleme mit NfS Most Wanted



## E-ware (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Hardware-/Zockerfreunde,

ich habe ein ziemlich großes Problem mit NfS Most Wanted.
Die Performance ist Sauschlecht auf meinem PC:

E6600 (2x 2,4 Ghz)
2 Gb Ram
Ati x1950 Pro @ 8.10
Vista x64

Ich komme schon bei 1280x1024 in unspielbare Bereiche (< 30 fps). 
Und dabei ist nur der "Detailgrad-Schieber" auf Maximum, also ohne erweiterte Einstellungen zusätzlich zu maximieren (z.B. AA).

Da ich seit 2006 die PCGH lese habe ich mir mal die PCGH 9/2006 vorgenommen und Benches von NfS MW angeschaut.
Dort wird der x1950 pro eine sehr viel bessere Performance bescheinigt.
Nun bin ich etwas ratlos und frage euch wie das sein kann, dass ich NfS MW nicht auf höchster Grafikeinstellung spielen kann, was mein PC doch eigendlich schaffen sollte.

Temps sind OK: GPU wird höchstens 50° C warm.
Nur die Spannungswandler erreichen manchmal 100° was aber denke ich nicht das Problem sein sollte.

Desweiteren denke ich, dass ein Treiberupdate (8.10 -> 8.12) nicht sonderlich viel bringen würde weil ich nunmal eine recht alte Graka habe...

Ok ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## leboga (7. Dezember 2008)

Haste schonmal den neusten Patch, ich glaube 1.3 versucht? Also das wär mein erster Ansatz und bei den Treibern gilt: Probieren geht über Studieren


----------



## Stomper (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auch mal den Patch versuchen! Ich habe diese Probleme auch (nur nich halb so schlimm) auf 1680 - 1050 mit allem auf max bekomme ich ab und zu nen kleinen ruckler zum sehen... das ist kein Mikroruckler da ich CF für dieses Spiel deaktiviert hab... zuviel leistung für zu wenig spiel ^^ ich kann nur derzeit keinen Patch laden da mein i-net noch ca. 2 wochen extrem langsam ist und ich kein bock hab mir das anzutun! denke deshalb eher das es an dem Patch liegen könnte! sonst hätte ich nicht diese kleinen ruckler

lg Stomper


----------



## E-ware (8. Dezember 2008)

leboga schrieb:


> Haste schonmal den neusten Patch, ich glaube 1.3 versucht? Also das wär mein erster Ansatz und bei den Treibern gilt: Probieren geht über Studieren


 
Jo Patch ist drauf...
Hab das Problem jetzt beseitigen können:
Ich hatte im CCC Adaptive AA aktiviert und auf höchste Qualität gestellt^^

Das schmeckte meiner x1950 pro nicht wirklich.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## boss3D (8. Dezember 2008)

Tja, zu deinem Problem kann ich ein Lied singen ... 

Ich hatte auch mal die Sapphire X1950 Pro _(512 MB)_ und trotz OC war MW nicht wirklich spielbar _(in 1280 x 1024 und 1680 x 1050)_. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt/lag, aber das ist bei dir kein Einzelfall.

Mich hat es auch immer gewundert, dass die Pro bei den Hardwaretestern wesentlich mehr FPS in MW lieferte, als bei mir. Ich habe sogar einen Test gefunden, wo die X1900 GT _(256 MB) _MW in 1680 x 1050 mit AA/AF flüssig darstellte. Da war ich wütend, weil meine Pro das nicht schaffte ... 

Ich habe mich irgendwann damit abgefunden, auch wenn es hart klingt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (8. Dezember 2008)

Von der reinen Leistung müsste die Karte locker ausreichen, ich habe früher mit der betagten 6800Ultra in 1280x1024er Settings und fast alles auf voll gezockt.


----------



## boss3D (8. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Von der reinen Leistung müsste die Karte locker ausreichen


Tja, das dachte ich auch ... 

Die X1950 Pro scheint irgendwie nicht mit MW klar zu kommen, vielleicht treiberbedingt. Sogar Hellagte lief in DX9 überraschend gut und das sollte die Graka doch eine ganze Spur mehr fordern, als MW.

MfG, boss3D


----------

